# CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work?



## dj_madness (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi Guys, 
Came upon a 2.0L engine from a 95 Jetta. It is running in a rabbit with basic CIS. 
Can someone explain the process? I'm debating buying this car and wondering what lies ahead. Why would I not simply switch in a mk3 harness to wire the engine properly?
Looking forward to some info


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work? (dj_madness)*

I really doubt there'd be any performance benefit to running CIS. Some people do it because they're terrified by wiring, others do it because they like to be different. I used CIS with an ABA block and JH head because I'm lazy and that was the easiest way for me to get a 2.0L block into my car.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work? (ABA Scirocco)*

CIS works well and it's already there. Unless you just are really fond of Motronic don't worry about it.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work? (jackfrost1031)*

If you're going to use a counter flow head and the car already has CIS, then retaining it makes good sense but if you want to use a cross flow head or if the car doesn't already have CIS, it's a different story.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work? (ABA Scirocco)*

Bringing this one back... 
Just wondering how the CIS injectors would fit in the crossflow manifold?
Could this work?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work? (Scurvy Bandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scurvy Bandit* »_Just wondering how the CIS injectors would fit in the crossflow manifold?

Not well, not well. The crossflow has machined-in injector o-ring seats that will not hold on to the CIS injectors, even if they will let them in. You'd be paying a machine shop to machine a set of receivers for the CIS injector seats, then having them welded in. This is not cheap, especially considering that there is still no proof that the crossflow outflows the counterflow, pound-for-pound. 
As I see it, if you're going longblock ABA, you may as well go Motronic. If you're going shortblock ABA, you could go either way, but I would definitely stick with the CIS. Adjustment is free. Chipping is expensive. CIS is a very capable fuel system.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work? (Longitudinal)*

Here's my engine setup. The manifold was made several years ago by Greg (HKK) and the CIS injectors press into the bungs.








And here's a mockup that I was messing around with a while back. I used a 3/8" NPT tap, and then got a threaded brass bung which the CIS injector fit nicely into. This would work nicely with a stock Mk3 manifold.








Threaded the bung into the tapped manifold:








And did a mockup of how it would snug down by using a brass cap with a hole in the center:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work? (Jettaboy1884)*

What setup is this?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work? (Road Boss)*

That's a 16v with Individual Throttle Bodies, running on CIS.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have more pictures of that saved on my PC.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work? (Jettaboy1884)*

Where did you get the throttle body kit at?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work? (Road Boss)*

It's not mine. (I wish!)
Those might be Jenvey Throttle Bodies.

Here's the other pics I have of that setup:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work? (Jettaboy1884)*

That is a pretty sweet setup! I want to get a kit for my 1.8 16v. I was looking at the dbilas throttle body kit for it.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: CIS + ABA 2.0L How would it work? (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_That's a 16v with Individual Throttle Bodies, running on CIS.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have more pictures of that saved on my PC.
 Is that a dbilas throttle body kit?


----------

